# Rac 7-11-10



## hound dog (Jun 28, 2010)

We will  have our next 3D shoot July-11-2010.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Our website is www.racarchery.com come check us out.

July-11
Aug-22-hunting shoot

From Griffin: Head South on Hwy.19/41, take the second exit south of Griffin exit to the right (hwy. 362/Williamson Rd), go west (right) on Hwy. 362/Williamson Rd for 8 miles to Woodcreek Rd on the left, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right. Signs will be posted at the turns.

From Alvaton: Head east on Hwy. 362, go approx. 3 miles past Hollinville, Woodcreek Rd will be on the right, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.

If you are using a GPS, use 1289 Wood Creek Rd. Williamson, Ga. 30292. That address will put you within 20 yards of our entrance. 

You can also use coordinates 33.15470428202154, -84.40131783485412 for the exact entrance off Wood Creek Road. 
__________________

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 29, 2010)

bump it up....

for those who haven't been, this shoot is one of the most organized shoots in the state. Class act for an archery  club. Lots to do, regular range, known distance, and long shoot. 

Great work guys!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 29, 2010)

3darcher said:


> bump it up....
> 
> for those who haven't been, this shoot is one of the most organized shoots in the state. Class act for an archery  club. Lots to do, regular range, known distance, and long shoot.
> 
> Great work guys!



Thanks man. We just do what we do.


----------



## Big John (Jun 29, 2010)

MMMM I may make it...


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Not gonna be able to make this one!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not gonna be able to make this one!



U will be missed.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 2, 2010)

3darcher said:


> bump it up....
> 
> for those who haven't been, this shoot is one of the most organized shoots in the state. Class act for an archery  club. Lots to do, regular range, known distance, and long shoot.
> 
> Great work guys!



Thank you Butch.  It wouldn't be possible without a great group of archers.


----------



## USMCBowman (Jul 3, 2010)

We'll be there


----------



## hound dog (Jul 5, 2010)

6 More days


----------



## Big John (Jul 5, 2010)

MMMM I need some $$ from them Sowell Boys....


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 6, 2010)

Big John said:


> MMMM I need some $$ from them Sowell Boys....



What are you hungry or something? Taking poor Matt's lunch money... you should be ashamed. You can see He is missing a lot of meals anyway.  Speaking of which I went outside and shot awhile just now... think I lost an ounce


----------



## badcompany (Jul 6, 2010)

Got all the lanes cut for the shoot. Everything will be back down in the bottoms for this shoot so it should be a lot cooler for all the shooters. I think it will be the best set yet, but I would sinse I picked it. Hope you all can make it out for a good time.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 6, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Got all the lanes cut for the shoot. Everything will be back down in the bottoms for this shoot so it should be a lot cooler for all the shooters. I think it will be the best set yet, but I would sinse I picked it. Hope you all can make it out for a good time.



Love the new avatar Scott. LOL


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## akiahunter (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry we missed the last one. cant afford a bow for my boy to shoot just yet, but would like to bring the kids to check it out again and eat some good grub.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 6, 2010)

akiahunter said:


> sorry we missed the last one. cant afford a bow for my boy to shoot just yet, but would like to bring the kids to check it out again and eat some good grub.



Come see me when you come and we may be able to help you with a bow.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be there after i get done cutting grass sunday!


----------



## braves0624 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alright guys.. Every one come out and help support RAC this sunday. They have a great group of guys and as well a great shoot! The RBO crew will be there as usual.. Come on out and have some fun!


----------



## akiahunter (Jul 7, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Come see me when you come and we may be able to help you with a bow.



will do brother, thanks & look forward to seein you guys sunday.


----------



## Bootlegger (Jul 7, 2010)

cant wait to finally get to shoot with you guys again


----------



## hound dog (Jul 7, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> cant wait to finally get to shoot with you guys again



No more baseball. Cool can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Big John (Jul 8, 2010)

MMM I Hope to make....


----------



## hound dog (Jul 8, 2010)

Three more days.


----------



## goldenarrow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Big John (Jul 9, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> I'll be there!!



We Hope to see you there....


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2010)

Two more days.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Two more days.



Not gonna make this one, I have to work this weekend.
My brother from another muther will be there to take names, oh and chuck will be there too.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 9, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Not gonna make this one, I have to work this weekend.
> My brother from another muther will be there to take names, oh and chuck will be there too.



We understand can't make them all.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 10, 2010)

One more day


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Jody. Blake says Hey. Runny too.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2010)

We got some rain so bring your boots or some shoes you don't mind getting a little muddy.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 10, 2010)

Everything is set and ready to go. Shot the range today with some of my friends and it was really nice down there in the shade. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2010)

See yall in the AM. Peace out.


----------



## TEE-BONE (Jul 10, 2010)

We will be there , Can't wait , enjoyed last time . my flight in from PA lands at 8.30 a.m. then i am on my way .


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jul 10, 2010)

Me and Shanna AKA Dixie Princess, will be there early in the am can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2010)

TEE-BONE said:


> We will be there , Can't wait , enjoyed last time . my flight in from PA lands at 8.30 a.m. then i am on my way .



See u in the AM brother. Have good flight. Take a nap on the way.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Me and Shanna AKA Dixie Princess, will be there early in the am can't wait to see everyone!



I hope she beats you like a DOG. LOL


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 10, 2010)

I will see you in the morning bout 9am doggy......


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 10, 2010)

TEE-BONE said:


> We will be there , Can't wait , enjoyed last time . my flight in from PA lands at 8.30 a.m. then i am on my way .



Maybe I'll still be around when you get there, you signed a hat for my daughter last year at the ATA show, now she wants to meet you.....can't figure that one out. lol....


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jul 10, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I hope she beats you like DOG. LOL


Im sure she will she always whips me!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 10, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Im sure she will she always whips me!



But U like it. LOL


----------



## Big John (Jul 10, 2010)

TEE-BONE said:


> We will be there , Can't wait , enjoyed last time . my flight in from PA lands at 8.30 a.m. then i am on my way .



COOL glad you can get back to shoot....


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 11, 2010)

Only a couple more hours.  Time for a nap.


----------

